

Web GL eye - anigbrowl
http://vill.ee/eye

======
macavity23
One thing which would be great when posting these webgl thingies (and this is
a very nice one, by the way!) is some idea of the toolchain used to make it -
what bits of middleware/helper code/creation apps did you use? Or is it just
hand-edited js and flat images from photoshop?

As someone who loves playing around with 3d stuff but doesn't have time to
devote proper attention to it (and I would guess that applies to many people
here), it'd be nice to see the state of the available webgl tools as you guys
(ie, webgl hackers) see them.

Thanks for posting.

~~~
haxiomic
I'm not sure on the author's approach in this case, but here's a live coding
video of Inigo Quilez going over the basics of creating an eye in GLSL, he
seems to take the hand-editing route

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emjuqqyq_qc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emjuqqyq_qc)

(You can see some more of his stuff on
[http://shadertoy.com/user/iq](http://shadertoy.com/user/iq) \- his shader-
writing skills are pretty incredible)

------
kkl232
Pretty mind-blowing. Would be cool if it uses your camera and you can see how
other people see you in their eyeballs.

------
a3voices
Cool, but what would motivate someone to make this?

~~~
pyalot2
Art? Fun? That kind of thing?

------
pyalot2
Has some strange black flickering (screenie
[http://i.imgur.com/dUOSudN.png](http://i.imgur.com/dUOSudN.png)).

I'm a webgl developer and WebGL works perfectly fine otherwise (no crappy
driver, no crappy GPU etc.)

Browsers: Firefox 26 and Chrome 32.0.1700.107 (error visibile in both)

OS: Linux Ubuntu 13.04

GPU: GTX-780

Driver: nvidia 331.20

